# Eastern Ace of Spades -Atom Series- 2007 Infos !!



## MTXR (28. August 2007)

Hi !
Ich wollte mir die nächsten Wochen n BMX zulegen und hab mir das Eastern ase of spades atom ins auge gefasst. 
allerdings sind noch einige Fragen offen: 

Hat hier irgendwer Fotos von dem Komplettbike von 07 ? Meinetwegen auch ähnliche Modelle (Element, Jane etc.) !! 
Ich finde nur die Fotos von den Bikeshops.

Kennt jemand das Rahmengewicht und was sind die Unterschiede zum Grim Reaper II Frame ?? Klar das Gewicht sicherlich aber weitere ... 

Was ist das für eine Alu Kurbel ?? Taugt die was und ist die von der Stabilität mit ner Stahlkurbel zu vergleichen ? 

Gibt es Parts, die ihr unbedingt wechseln würdet ?? Wenn ja : warum ?

Zuletzt : Ich fahr schon seit ca. 3 Jahren MTB allerdings mit nem Jahr Pause.
Würde das Rad hauptsächlich für dirt und ab und an für street misshandeln...

Vielen Dank schon mal 
MfG Patrick


----------



## SahnebrotRider (28. August 2007)

Sofort austauschen sollte man die Sattelstütze, mit der kann man nämlich nichts anfangen, auch wenn sie aus Alu ist: der Sattel lässt sich nur soweit nach hinten kippen, dass er waagerecht steht. 
Die Pedale sind denkbar billig. Auch die Bremse ist ziemlich klapprig. Die Lenkergriffe haben bei mir zwei Wochen gehalten - viel zu weich.
Die Kurbeln hingegen sind sehr solide gebaut; ähnlich Primo Powerbite, baugleich Tewnty irgendwas. Die Vierkantaufnahme sollte aber großzügig gefettet werden, sonst quietscht und knarzt es bei jeder Umdrehung.

Insgesamt ein sehr empfehlenswertes Komplettrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (28. August 2007)

Ist auf dem Bild nicht mehr ganu original, aber ich denke man erkennts. Bei Pinkbike und Bikeguide sollte es noch mehr Bilder geben.
Die Alu Kurbel sieht nach einem Powerbite - Nachbau aus, scheint also auch die gleiche Bauweise zu haben (sagt das Sahnebrot ja auch) und ist damit eine stabilsten Kurbeln, die du bekommen kannst. 
Beanstandet wird ja öfter mal, dass die Lager der Naben bei Eastern nicht so gut sind, dazu kann ich aber nichts sagen. Eventuell könnte man noch die Bremsbeläge gegen ordentliche (Kool Stop) tauschen, an solchen Kleinteilen wird dann meist gespart. Ansonsten nach kurzer zeit mal überprüfen, ob noch alles fest ist und evtl. mal nachfetten.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (28. August 2007)

Zu den Lagern: an dem Ace of Spades Atom sind die Pro Naben mit SB-Lagern verbaut. Die halten.


----------



## MTXR (31. August 2007)

Vielen Dank schon mal euch 2 ! ich hatte vorgestern das glück ein neues jane rumrollen zu dürfen, was ja praktisch baugleich ist bis auf das oberrohr und die kurbel. das einzige was mich gestört hat waren die griffe und die bremse, wobei das wohl am rotor lag. die nächsten tage wird geordert


----------



## yamseq (31. August 2007)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:


> Zu den Lagern: an dem Ace of Spades Atom sind die Pro Naben mit SB-Lagern verbaut. Die halten.



außer die Lager im driver, da geht das vordere kleine Kaputt, der Bremse einen linear slic gönnen und wie schon gesagt Griffe,Sattelstange tauschen und freuen...


----------



## MasterOfBMX (31. August 2007)

Ein Freund hat das Eastern Jane, ich fasse mal zusammen was er kacke findet:

-Sattelstütze wie erwähnt
-Griffe (unbedingt neue die sind total hart)
-Die Mäntel (sind schnell abgefahren)

Der Rest passt  

Hab selber das Sequence und bin damit zufrieden, bis auf die Griffe, die Mäntel und das Hinterrad ist es ein geiles Rad


----------



## SahnebrotRider (31. August 2007)

yamseq schrieb:


> außer die Lager im driver, da geht das vordere kleine Kaputt



Einspruch! 
Mein Driver ist original und eindeutig SB-gelagert.


----------



## MasterOfBMX (31. August 2007)

Hinterrad vom Jane ist sb gelagert, das vom aos auch
mein kumpel hatte bis jetzt noch keine probleme mit dem hinterrad, wobei mein hinterrad ein reiner schrotthaufen ist.


----------



## XenoX (1. September 2007)

mal so ne nebenfrage vielleicht passt es nicht genau hier rein! aber ich versuch es mal! wollte nicht extra nen neues threat aufmachen! also hier meine frage:
Macht es überhaupt noch sinn diesesjahr noch ein 07 rad zu kaufen?
oder wann kommen die 08 modelle?
und wie geht der preis dann von den 07 modellen runter?
und ab wann gehn die runter?!?!


----------



## Carl Johnson (1. September 2007)

jo zurzeit is ja eh eurobike (bike messe am bodensee) und da werden dann die 08 modelle vorgeführt, ich mach auf jeden fall fotos am sonntag ... jucheee xD

wann die preise runter gehen kann ich dir net sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTXR (1. September 2007)

hmmm das mit den preisen würde mich jetzt aber auch mal interessieren... ich hab immer das glück dass ich mir irgendwas geiles zulege und kurze eit darauf gibet das billiger und was besseres zum selben preis -.-


----------



## Prunni (1. September 2007)

Also:

Der Kniption taugt nichts.
Gabel und Lenker haben 2 Wochen gehalten genau wie die Kette.
Nach einem halben Jahr war der Driver im Arsch.
Bremse taugt auch nicht wirklich was.
Was wundert die Felgen halten echt was aus.
Sattel und Sattelstütze sollte man noch wechseln, genau wie Griffe die reiben ein nämlich die Hände auf.

Aber wenn man das hinter sich hat taugt das Rad.
Hier findest du ein paar ältere
Bilder.

*edit* Kurbel taugt und hier noch ein Bild.


----------



## MasterOfBMX (1. September 2007)

Also die beste Lösung ist, finde ich sich das Eastern Element zu kaufen, dann für das Geld das man gespart hat gegenüber einem besseren Bike ein neues Hinterrad kaufen, dann hat man 2 minuspunkte schon mal beseitigt, lb-gelagerte cassettennabe und chromfelge am hinterrad.
die kiniption sind *******, das hinterrad ist *******, gabel und lenker halten bei mir super, kurbel ist nicht schlechter als die vom addict, eastern medusa sprocket hält 1a, griffe *******, der rest passt super wie ich finde.
mein rad ist ohne pegs auch 11,5kg schwer, ein erstaunliches gewicht für ein so billiges bike wie das sequence.


----------



## yamseq (2. September 2007)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:


> Einspruch!
> Mein Driver ist original und eindeutig SB-gelagert.




das habe auch nie anders behauptet, nur das das vordere Lager im Driver nicht alt wird, hier fahren 3 Jane´s rum, bei allen 3 war schon der Driver kaputt (und ja das sind auch die pro hub drinn) , man kann den driver aber Reparieren, sonst sind die Räder ganz brauchbar.

mfg


----------



## SahnebrotRider (2. September 2007)

Habe dich falsch verstanden. Nichts für ungut.


----------

